# Auto World Store



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

Doesn't the new Auto World store open tomorrow 9/22? Anyone going?


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

If I were there in Mishiwaka, I'd go tomorrow....... Perhaps this may be a prelude to the return of AutoWorld Fest.


----------



## scottman2007 (Oct 16, 2007)

I see a road trip very soon since i live here in Indiana....


----------



## scottman2007 (Oct 16, 2007)

Hey check out these 1/25th slot cars coming from AW.they got them in the wrong section of their website..


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Man I am so jelous!!!!!!

I wish they had a store here!!!!

And Scottman those 1/25th slots are a must have!!!


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

That is so cool. Never thought I would see such a shop!

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Man I am so jelous!!!!!!
> 
> I wish they had a store here!!!!
> 
> And Scottman those 1/25th slots are a must have!!!



they got any 1/32's????

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## scottman2007 (Oct 16, 2007)

Hey joe65skylarkgs.
Longtime buddy,yeah what a great store cant wait to go up there,yeah i want those kits for sure another one i didnt post was a green 1970 camaro,and I also heard they are doing a batmobile kit, and a green lanturn kit,i think the same scale,anyway Iam not sure about 1/32nd scale, if memory serves me correct i thought they said they would be doing 1/32nd down the road a bit...And trust me i have a question already posted for them about the raceway and if they are going to hold club racing on that bad boy,LOL..Hey Guys i was poking around here and someone posted a link to a place thats taking preorders for these Kits,at $59.99 each..Is that kinda high for the kits ???,or is that about right for a complete 1/25th slot car??


----------



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

Bump.

Anyone vistied the store? If so, please give us the scoop.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Looking through some 60's to 80's car magazines, had forgotten AutoWorld had a big 1:1 catalog too - 132 pages 25 years ago, before the internet. Oscar K closed that in 1991 (very interesting interviews if you haven't read them: http://www.oscarsautoworld.com/oscar-1.shtml ), wonder if that would come back under license as well? The business supported the racing. 

AW sold all kinds of models and slot cars, does the new one handle only their own branded stuff? It would be neat to see regardless.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Here's a recent post with a link to a newspaper article on the Autoworld store. 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=340410

It mentions the possiblity of more stores opening.

Randy.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Goin today!


----------



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

Please give us the scoop upon your return. I would like to know if they have many cars from the earlier releases available (both the TJet and X-tractions).

Hope you have fun.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Very nice store,track looks a lot nicer than it is,copper tape low power no lap counter.some older releases and white lightnings and I wheels ,just be warned they are proud of some of their stuff.Alot of nice $15 cars and with a $25 dollar purchase you get a free super 111 .


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Wish I was closer to visit. May have to make it part of a vacation trip out to the midwest. Sure the wife would love that.  rr


----------



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks Brownie. 

I'm planning a trip to the Casino in New Buffalo Mi, in about 2 weeks. Guess a stop at this store on the way would be worth my while.


----------

